# Rod ratings...test curves???



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

I'm looking at rods on wacker, however I do not know how their term "test curve" or whatever compares to line ratings.

I am looking at the Fox Warrior XT. I like the way my St. Croix 7'6" medium lights takes a fight from carp. It flexes just enough to prevent hook pulls and using 8lb. line keeps me from over tightening the drag.

I would like to(money permitting) either put the Daiwa baitrunner or the Penn on a pair of Warriors. 

Anyone have any knowledge of the warriors? For the price, they sound good.


Any other tips on things I might need to get started. I do not plan to purchase a couple combos until tax return time, but do plan to get some tackle items. Thanks guys :F


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

The most "popular" pound test curve is 2.75 and this will cover almost all the needs. To convert the TEST CURVE into to figure out the max. oz. of lead you can throw is easy...covert the TC ib to oz. and add another 1/2 oz. to it...so 2.75 TC is rated for around 3-3.5 oz. of lead(sinker).
As far as the warriors, i own a pair os 13' 3.25 TC and love them....i also have 2.50TC , 2.75 and 3.00 tc's. The lighter the TC the lighter the weight you can use.
I would not fish for carp in the river or fish for big carp with anything under 2.50TC....under that rating the rods are very light action and bend all the way through to the butt of the rod. My 2.50 TC's only come out in winter when the fish are sluggish.

Carp rods are designed for carp..they are NOT like our surf rods and they have a great action to play carp.....hook pulls are'nt much of a problem with these rods compared to stifer rods where the rod does'nt absorb the pulling of the fish very much.


Good luck man,
Scott


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

Line weight isn't important, but the general rule is 4 times the TC. Drag should also be set to the TC of the rod or slightly lower. Most use line from 8lb test to 20lb test (braid users tend to use line of similar diameter). 10 to 12lb test is the norm, but certain waters require heavier line to add abrasion resistance (Alum Creek is a prime example).


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

Thanks for the help guys. 

I will probably use no more than 12lb. line, just to keep my self honest in the drag setting and play of the fish.

I'll get the 12' model in 2.75 or 3.00lb. Probably the 3lb. tc if I need to use 12lb. line. 

Now for the reels? The Daiwa is a bit pricey and bulky, the Penn is obviously less harsh on the wallet and not as large. I know the Daiwa is a long stroke, but are there any other pros/cons between the two?


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

The 3lb TC is a little heavy unless you are consistently catching 30+ pound fish (which is possible in Ohio but not extremely common). I personally would go with the 2.75 if this is your first set of rods. There aren't very many occasions where the 3lb will be necessary. Scott and Ak know much more about the heavier TC rods than I do though.

Are you talking about the Diawa Grand Wave? That is a hell of a reel. They are really nice and Scott owns a few. I don't know anything about the Penn and I don't know many people that own any Penn spinning reels. The Penn's to me always seem to appear dated (I'm not saying that is the case). A slightly cheaper alternative to Diawa is the Shimano Thunnus. This reel has nice reviews also.

Cheaper, but still good, choices would be the standard Shimano Baitrunner (3500b or 4500b), the TICA Baitfeeder (I know Buckeye Bob was impressed by the few he owned), and the Okuma Epixor (I own the EB-50 and EB-65, but prefer the 50's). All these are nice for the money. They aren't the super heavy-duty bit pit reels but they will work any any situation up to 100 yards out.

If you are considering 200+ dollar reels, you might want to think about midrange rods of about $150. Those reels are really sweet but you would definitely want a pod before using something that expensive (you certainly wouldn't want them to touch the ground  ).

You may want to consider some of the conventional spinning reels. I know Ak doesn't use baitrunners anymore, and the Diawa Emblems can be had for a good price with good line capacity.

Well that is enough ranting for now. Hopefully others will chime in soon...


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

BB...man i have to admitt, the shimano B series is one of the best "all-around" BTR reels and i recommend them...just dont buy the older A series.
Another one top in my book is the Okuma Epixor baitfeeders..awsome reel and cheaper price than the shimano's.

If your looking at distance..than YES the Daiwa Grand Wave 5000BR is awsome..but will run you around $250...the best reel on the market hands down is the shimano big baitrunner long cast(which is another of my reels) but will run you about the same..$250....if you really want to go with the BEST..give me a shout and i have a source here in the USA for the Big Baitrunner LC.
The LC holds 600 yrds of 12 lb test line....so consider this option...do you really need to cast 150 yrds ? In Columbus....NO...i bought mine for both carp and cats on the Ohio River. But have been know to use them here in Columbus from time to time for the heck of it.


For all around carping a nice 12' 2.75 rod matched with a BTR reel that holds around 200-250 yrds of 12 lb test is perfect. As Tim said unless your targeting carp 30+ lbs. you dont need to go over 3.00 TC. 
I personally like the heavier TC rods because i fish the "method" and with the weighted feeders packed with mix i throw around 5 oz. total and need a heavier rod to do this.


I personaly prefer the BTR style reels and dont like to adjust my drags all the time..lost too many fish playing around trying to reset the drag after hooking the fish...instead of concentating on the fish all the way...but to each is own.


and last...YES a pod is a must for me..you can fish any type of ground from mud/sand to concrete with no worries......the FOX Horizon pod like AK has is perfect and by adding longer bank sticks you can fish your rods from horizontal to vertical with no issue.

Scott


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

I have a 4500B, like it a lot. I'll probably end up with another one.

You plan on fishing this weekend or anytime soon? If I get off work early on Friday I might head back down town.


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

heh heh.. i see somebody's hooked on COSI..  
BB.. you should try and come out to clark lake.. there will be lots of different rods over there..  that way you can possibly check them out in person instead of the web..


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

where is Clark Lake?


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

its between here and springfield.. 
heres a link.. http://www.gofishohio.com/lakemaps/gfoClarkLake.php


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

so, what is going on at Clark Lake?


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

a fish in.. where we go there and fish.. lol.. da king says he may even fish with us..


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

On Saturday? At a marina.......time? What.......


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

BB....pm send..


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

BB...im back to working weekends...i go back thurs-sun this week...off mon.-thurs next week..I love week days off..lots of fish to myself.lol.

COSI is fun and it dont get any easier access than that. I remember when AK hated that place and prefered to fish elsewhere..guess moving right down the road from that place and realizing there are CARP in the Scioto changed his mind(or maybe that hes caught fish there?)...LOL.

Have fun a Clarks lake guys.

Scott


----------

